# And The Mods Continue!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now added is a new Screen Room and portable Ice maker... Let the Camping begin!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So when are you adding the portable swimming pool?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> So when are you adding the portable swimming pool?


 Come On! Swimming pool!? I can't do that!

Now the Soft Side Hot Tub... That's another matter!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here it is. Care Free of Colorado Vacation'r. This will be the fourth Screen Room we have owned for four campers. Once we had one we couldn't live with out it!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Now added is a new Screen Room and portable Ice maker... Let the Camping begin!


Sure like the screen room,looks real nice. DD wants to get us a portable ice machine for "The View"( They camp with us a lot but use their tent and use an ice chest for drinks) we have all been thinking if the ice maker will be a lot of trouble and if it would be worth it for the amount of ice it will make?? The one she is looking at is one that she could also use at home.

Happy Camping ...Lynn


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, Oh! We just picked up a Dometic ice maker! We have not been on the road with it yet however it has been churning out ice for the past few days while on the kitchen counter. It does a great job and ice production is pretty quick. It will be hardy enough to provide ice for cocktails and the like as well as keep coolers stocked. My brother has one on his 40' Hatteras boat. Boy does it come in handy when you are out in the middle of Puget Sound and no place to buy a bag!

My vote: Get the ice maker and consider the pool! ;-)

S


----------

